# Southwest Desert Deer



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

I am looking for some general advise on this unit for deer. I put in for deer on this unit as I expected to draw a LE elk tag with my points, and I hoped to be able to hunt both while I was there. I was surprised when I drew the deer without points, but missed out on the elk tag. I see that it is a large area and have heard that there are not many deer on this unit and they can be difficult to locate. If anyone would be willing to give some tips for hunting deer on this unit or general pointers on where to start scouting it would be appreciated.

Thanks
Jsc


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Rifle, muzzle loader, or archery? The deer will be in different areas during each season. 

Where were you planning on hunting elk at and do you know anything about the unit?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I would hunt in the areas that you want to hunt elk in next year. Then you will know your elk area that much better.


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry I should have stated that I will be archery hunting. Ridgetop I will surely be making the best of my time down there to learn the unit. Critter I spent a few days down there in the Hamlin valley area hunting coyotes in the junipers and sage and saw some pretty decent bulls but not much in the way of deer.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Summer and early fall the deer will be high, come the first cold rains and they will disappear into the cedars and the flats down low. If you are going to archery hunt elk when you draw they will also be high during the early fall until the rut really gets going and then they usually move down into the grass flats.


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Critter thanks for the advise. I thought some of the higher elevation areas like the peaks might be worth checking out and possibly hold a few deer. I will try to stay high and do a little scouting. Do the high areas get a lot of pressure from elk hunters or mainly deer hunters?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, and yes. The last time that I was down there during the muzzle loader hunt it was a zoo. ATV's were running every were that there was a road. 

There was also a dedicated hunter that was there trying to take a real nice 3x3 or a 4x4 that was running with him. They wouldn't stay out in the open very long once the sun started to shine and wouldn't come back out until just before dark. This was just inside the Indian Peaks wildlife management area on the south side. Also a friend of mine a couple of years later chased a huge 4x4 in the same area but on the south west side of the management area. 

The big thing is you just need to make a couple of trips down there to scout out the area. Before I went down there I heard of stories of huge bucks that held up in the quakies but I only found a couple of areas that matched that description and they weren't as large as the story said that they were.


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks again I will get down there and give it a look.


----------

